# HELP...still looking for pain relief!



## bugs (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ya'll~~

I use to post here regularly but have been away for quite sometime.  

We have grown the following strains looking for pain relief for husband:

white castle
medijuana
mekong high
mazar-x
purple mazar
lemon skunk
sharksbreath
afgan kush
mazar x NL
acapulco gold
hammerhead
motavation
yumbolt 47
aurora indica
white rhino
vanilla kush
romulan
OG #18
indica XXL
the hog
satori
purple kush
NL x big bud

now in bud:  deep purple
                  canatonic
                  jack the ripper

Husband has back pain, replaced hip, replaced shoulder and insomnia.

He is on oxycodone and runs out every month, thus having to go through withdrawals until his next rx comes.  He has tried morophine and uses it only when he has to.  The side effects are awful.

All the strains we have grown get his mind racing and are only somewhat helpful with the pain.  

Do we need to let our plants mature longer?  We have been taking them when they are about 1/2 amber.  

Thanks for the replies,
bugs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

:ciao: *Bugs*

Glad to see ya up and about..Not good to hear Hubby not getting relief...You mentioned some Great Strains and Im thinking Maybe yall took them too early..I suffer cronic back pain and Heavy amber is what helps me..Like hubby if my meds are weaker then My head races millions mile a second on crap that matter anywho...That purple kush  is Very nice ..How long do you let your meds go..( what stage are the trichs?)  some others will be in shortly to help..

take care and be safe and pass this :48:  to Hubby


----------



## bugs (Jan 13, 2012)

4u~~

Thanks for the reply.

I went back through my records and am listing a few strains and the # of days I flowered:

white rhino - 53
romulan - 55
the hog - 47
satori - 56
NL x big bug - 54
acapulco gold - 72
yumbolt 47 - 52
aurora indica - 55
medijuana - 56

So I guess an average of about 55 days, excluding the AG.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 13, 2012)

IMO MJ is not a very good "pain killer" but 4U2Smoke has it about right when it comes to it, the more amber (CBD) the better when it comes to numbing   too much CBD imo creates that hangover effect though, replace what ever pain hes having witht hat slight headace.


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 13, 2012)

Does he smoke it or vape?  I think for pain relief, eating it, in brownies or what ever, is best.  Much more of a relaxing high.  Some good recipes on this site.  Hope you find what works.  I would go with a pure indica.  I'm not sure if that was on your list.  Take care.


----------



## bugs (Jan 13, 2012)

We've tried cookies, suckers, brownies, tincture and elixir.  All have pretty much the same effect for him.  Some pain relief, but big time head high.  Other than that he smokes it.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 13, 2012)

bugs said:
			
		

> 4u~~
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> ...


 
those look like short flowering periods to me, I think you should allow them to go longer, i would think 63-77 days, 9-11 weeks depending on the strain, I also find MJ just doesnt help some people, hope thats not the case with your husband.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 13, 2012)

From what you have posted I would say you are harvesting your plants too soon. I took a Satori f3 to almost 14 weeks(93 days) and it is a body numbing chouch lock high, makes your body melt into the seat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2012)

I agree that you are probably taking these far too early, especially if you are looking for that body numb high.  I take Satori at around 9-10 weeks for an up racy high.

Personally, I find hash to do a whole lot better for me personally for pain relief and sleeping.  I am more of a Sativa gal, but worsening arthritis is forcing me to look for more of a pain relief strain also.  I am currently running Pineapple Express and Mandala's Point of No Return for a sleep/pain aid.

Best of luck on finding something that helps.


----------



## bugs (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied.

We have cannatonic, deep purple and jack the ripper in bud right now.  We'll let them go longer and see what happens.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah *Bugs*...Get that scope out and let that Deep Purple go mostly Amber..I made my Frosting useing Deep Purple...Not the greatest IMO...but longer the cure:aok:....Best wishes to Hubby

:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 16, 2012)

If letting them go longer helps, let me know.  I also smoke for pain relief.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 18, 2012)

hey bugs, sorry bout the pain ur hubby is goin thru.

 here's what i think, first off the longer you let ur plants go, the more of a couch lock high you will get. if u pick it at peak, you will get ur head high type of high. 

your sativa is a "head high" type, while indica is a "couch lock high" type

so first you need to choose what type of you will choose. and then grow it, then pick it at the peak for ur "head high" or pick it at later time to get your "couch lock high"

you need to consider these both to get full effect of the type of high your looking for. 

i have done some research as i am lookin for medical strains.. and i choose 3 med strains, the one i found for pain/sleep is "New York Power Diesel"  I have NOT grown this yet, but i suggest you search for a site called medical marijuana strains.. there you can actually search thru strains by a pain category and then also choose whether you want indica or sativa.. it narrows it down nicely for you.. 

also imo you should make the "Rick Simpson" (Phoenix Tears)  style of oil with the strain you end up choosing, and taking it as explained on his site. While also having some of that same strain material for him to smoke if he has any flare ups between his medicating with the oil.. It is important that the material you use for the oil is High Grade Potent Stuff.. Genetics and Strain selection is KEY!! 


 I  hope this helps you and your husband..  


 BK

p.s   you can also either try making the oil i mentioned with a lotion or oil of some sort, for a "rub in" type of substance.. and rub on painful parts.. I dont know how well this would work, but its worth a try.


----------

